# Question:



## SW2SILVER (Jul 14, 2009)

I am an Anglo, American born. In a area almost a thousand miles from the border.I have owned a home  for over 15 years in an area the has become, mostly "Hispanic". I can't tell Illegal from legal anymore.  I was a block from my HOME, and a Hispanic kid dressed like a gang banger said: YOU ARE IN THE WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD!  My question is, What does that mean? Agnost, yer pretty damned smart. Tell me, what did I do that was WRONG? Besides just being Anglo and existing among the holier-than thou Hispanics? Don't ask me what I did, because, it doesn't matter. Nothing Anglos do seems to matter, either way.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jul 15, 2009)

'Nothing Anglos do seems to matter, either way.'

_And for this you can blame the anglo bleeding hearts who threw YOU under the bus.  _


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 15, 2009)

Your skin's too light and you're no unamerican enough


----------



## editec (Jul 15, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> I am an Anglo, American born. In a area almost a thousand miles from the border.I have owned a home for over 15 years in an area the has become, mostly "Hispanic". I can't tell Illegal from legal anymore. I was a block from my HOME, and a Hispanic kid dressed like a gang banger said: YOU ARE IN THE WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD! My question is, What does that mean? Agnost, yer pretty damned smart. Tell me, what did I do that was WRONG? Besides just being Anglo and existing among the holier-than thou Hispanics? Don't ask me what I did, because, it doesn't matter. Nothing Anglos do seems to matter, either way.


 

Guess you probably aren't old enough remember when the only White people who were White enough to satisfy the KLAN (and KLAN-Lite types) were other WASPS, right?

Now suddenly it's all about we Whites creating a White fraternal brotherhood?

Not a fucking chance, Anglo.

Much of the rest of the White race remembers when we were your untermench, too. I, for example, have been in more fights with Anglos punks who hated me for my race than any other ethnic.

So you're on your own kid.

Maybe your grand fucking pu-pah or Wizard or whatever the fuck those KKK WASP creeps worship can protect your Anglo ass.

You Anglos racists rejected the rest of the White race and most of us honkeys won't easily forget or forgive it, either.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 15, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> I was a block from my HOME, and a Hispanic kid dressed like a gang banger said: YOU ARE IN THE WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD!  My question is, What does that mean? Agnost, yer pretty damned smart. Tell me, what did I do that was WRONG?




  I'm confused.  Agna is an Hispanic kid in your neighborhood?


----------



## Barb (Jul 15, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> I am an Anglo, American born. In a area almost a thousand miles from the border.I have owned a home  for over 15 years in an area the has become, mostly "Hispanic". I can't tell Illegal from legal anymore.  I was a block from my HOME, and a Hispanic kid dressed like a gang banger said: YOU ARE IN THE WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD!  My question is, What does that mean? Agnost, yer pretty damned smart. Tell me, what did I do that was WRONG? Besides just being Anglo and existing among the holier-than thou Hispanics? Don't ask me what I did, because, it doesn't matter. Nothing Anglos do seems to matter, either way.



 Brats are brats the world over. I was walking home from work one night in the "poor side of town" and some dipshit who might have moved in that week from downstate asked me what the hell I was doing in the hood. Told him I'd lived here (there) longer than he'd been eating solid food. It isn't about "anglo" or anything other than mouthy kids being mouthy kids. Glare back and tell him to get off your goddamned porch.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 15, 2009)

I live in a neighborhood where the most often heard language is Spanish.  Most of the people who live here are either hispanic or black.  On our street there is only one other white household and, you know what, we all get along just fine.  Lupe, who lives across the street from me, waves at me every morning as we go out to leave for work, and this last winter he helped me dig my car out when it was plowed in.  Rudy, my next-door neighbor, chats with me and his Spanish-speaking-only mother tries to teach me Spanish.  My nextdoor neighbors on the other side brought me a plate of carne asada they had grilled and let me tell you, it was muy sabroso!  I like living in a multi-ethnic neighborhood.  Nobody has broken into my car, my house, or fucked with me in anyway.  There are some bad apples around, but the only place you can live where there aren't any is the North Pole.

I'm afraid you're white, and the kid's a punk.  That's life.


----------



## Barb (Jul 15, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> I live in a neighborhood where the most often heard language is Spanish.  Most of the people who live here are either hispanic or black.  On our street there is only one other white household and, you know what, we all get along just fine.  Lupe, who lives across the street from me, waves at me every morning as we go out to leave for work, and this last winter he helped me dig my car out when it was plowed in.  Rudy, my next-door neighbor, chats with me and his Spanish-speaking-only mother tries to teach me Spanish.  My nextdoor neighbors on the other side brought me a plate of carne asada they had grilled and let me tell you, it was muy sabroso!  I like living in a multi-ethnic neighborhood.  Nobody has broken into my car, my house, or fucked with me in anyway.  There are some bad apples around, but the only place you can live where there aren't any is the North Pole.
> 
> I'm afraid you're white, and the kid's a punk.  That's life.



 Foods always better in mixed neighborhoods. So's music.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 15, 2009)

Barb said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > I live in a neighborhood where the most often heard language is Spanish.  Most of the people who live here are either hispanic or black.  On our street there is only one other white household and, you know what, we all get along just fine.  Lupe, who lives across the street from me, waves at me every morning as we go out to leave for work, and this last winter he helped me dig my car out when it was plowed in.  Rudy, my next-door neighbor, chats with me and his Spanish-speaking-only mother tries to teach me Spanish.  My nextdoor neighbors on the other side brought me a plate of carne asada they had grilled and let me tell you, it was muy sabroso!  I like living in a multi-ethnic neighborhood.  Nobody has broken into my car, my house, or fucked with me in anyway.  There are some bad apples around, but the only place you can live where there aren't any is the North Pole.
> ...




Homemade carne asada is the one of my favorite foods.  Same with homemade refried beans.  I love refried beans!  My girlfriend hates that I love refried beans...


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 15, 2009)

Horchata is good..


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 15, 2009)

You can have the nicest neighbors in the world, and if that's the case, it a very good thing BUT people living in America need to speak English.  I get so tired of going to Wal-Mart, McDonald's,  out to just  about any public place and keep hearing this constant chatter in Spanish.  I also find it offending that many of the things you buy in the store are now labeled to accomodate Spanish speaking folks, mostly Mexicans.  This is America.  I shouldn't have to press 1 to get something in English.  If you're going to be here, be here legally and for God's sake, speak ENGLISH.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 15, 2009)

Cuban, Carne Asada with white rice, black beans, plantains and cuban bread...at Esquina de tejas in Miami, yummy!


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> You can have the nicest neighbors in the world, and if that's the case, it a very good thing BUT people living in America need to speak English.  I get so tired of going to Wal-Mart, McDonald's,  out to just  about any public place and keep hearing this constant chatter in Spanish.  I also find it offending that many of the things you buy in the store are now labeled to accomodate Spanish speaking folks, mostly Mexicans.  This is America.  I shouldn't have to press 1 to get something in English.  If you're going to be here, be here legally and for God's sake, speak ENGLISH.



Oh, God, BBD.  The US has never had an official language.  Why do you care what language people speak?  What harm does it cause you that Spanish is written on labels or on signs or you hear it spoken?  Get over your xenophobia, man.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 15, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> I live in a neighborhood where the most often heard language is Spanish.  Most of the people who live here are either hispanic or black.  On our street there is only one other white household and, you know what, we all get along just fine.  Lupe, who lives across the street from me, waves at me every morning as we go out to leave for work, and this last winter he helped me dig my car out when it was plowed in.  Rudy, my next-door neighbor, chats with me and his Spanish-speaking-only mother tries to teach me Spanish.  My nextdoor neighbors on the other side brought me a plate of carne asada they had grilled and let me tell you, it was muy sabroso!  I like living in a multi-ethnic neighborhood.  Nobody has broken into my car, my house, or fucked with me in anyway.  There are some bad apples around, but the only place you can live where there aren't any is the North Pole.
> 
> I'm afraid you're white, and the kid's a punk.  That's life.



Really........ I lived in Denver 13 years ago near 38th and Zuni, very Hispanic neighborhood at the time, now it has become quite yuppified. I got along with my neighbors because they heard me playing Santana a lot(one neighbor told me with a thick Mexican accent...."you know a lot about Santana for a white boy!". There were gunshots almost every night, I slept with a 357 under my pillow during the summer since the house had no ac (typical in Denver) and I had to keep the windows open. The house in front with 3 generations of Garcias, was shot up in a drive by. The Garcias, most on some form of welfare, had keg parties a minimum of 4 times a week in their backyard/my front yard. There was always plenty of weed available also. I enjoyed my time there because I made an effort to fit in, but, it was also a very scary place to live compared to my neighborhood now........ I don't think twice about walking down my street at 3 am to check my mail........ wouldn't of happened there.

One other thing, these people were easily the biggest racist I have ever been around, I am from the deep deep south and have never heard the word ****** used as often as in one conversation with the Garcias. They disliked all other races including the "wet backs" (their term) that were everywhere in the Denver area. When my ex-girlfriend living in the Liberal Republic of Boulder told me she wanted to visit Nepal to see another culture, I told her to save her money and stay in my neighborhood for a couple of weeks.......... she didn't, that wouldn't have given her any lib-cred. She was always quick to throw out the racist accusation even though she lived in a place that was overwhelmingly white......... they only allowed blacks in town to play football at CU.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jul 15, 2009)

_When the USA started the PC crap to appease ALL of the different ethnic groups coming into this country, they not only lost the battle........they lost the whole damn war. If you 'white' haters out there think that YOU are getting off scott free, you are in for a big, deep surprise. _


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 15, 2009)

Really........ I lived in Denver 13 years ago near 38th and Zuni, very Hispanic neighborhood at the time, now it has become quite yuppified. I got along with my neighbors because they heard me playing Santana a lot(one neighbor told me with a thick Mexican accent...."you know a lot about Santana for a white boy!". There were gunshots almost every night, I slept with a 357 under my pillow during the summer since the house had no ac (typical in Denver) and I had to keep the windows open. The house in front with 3 generations of Garcias, was shot up in a drive by. The Garcias, most on some form of welfare, had keg parties a minimum of 4 times a week in their backyard/my front yard. There was always plenty of weed available also. I enjoyed my time there because I made an effort to fit in, but, it was also a very scary place to live compared to my neighborhood now........ I don't think twice about walking down my street at 3 am to check my mail........ wouldn't of happened there.
One other thing, these people were easily the biggest racist I have ever been around, I am from the deep deep south and have never heard the word ****** used as often as in one conversation with the Garcias. They disliked all other races including the "wet backs" (their term) that were everywhere in the Denver area. When my ex-girlfriend living in the Liberal Republic of Boulder told me she wanted to visit Nepal to see another culture, I told her to save her money and stay in my neighborhood for a couple of weeks.......... she didn't, that wouldn't have given her any lib-cred. She was always quick to throw out the racist accusation even though she lived in a place that was overwhelmingly white......... they only allowed blacks in town to play football at CU.[/QUOTE]

That's weird, I work near 38th & Zuni,  and I don't see any Yuppies at all. I don't see anything but Latinos. That itself is no problem, but  25 years ago, that area was known as "little Italy". What suprises me, that LEGAL Mexican immigrants are very uncomfortable around illegal aliens. That is something that rarely  gets any attention. Illegal aliens put everybody off. And the reason is pretty damned obvious. They don't want to adopt the host culture, they want to ignore us. As if we didn't matter or exsist. That is  something immigrants NEVER do. Which goes back to my original post. What do we do with these people? I don't know.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 16, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> Really........ I lived in Denver 13 years ago near 38th and Zuni, very Hispanic neighborhood at the time, now it has become quite yuppified. I got along with my neighbors because they heard me playing Santana a lot(one neighbor told me with a thick Mexican accent...."you know a lot about Santana for a white boy!". There were gunshots almost every night, I slept with a 357 under my pillow during the summer since the house had no ac (typical in Denver) and I had to keep the windows open. The house in front with 3 generations of Garcias, was shot up in a drive by. The Garcias, most on some form of welfare, had keg parties a minimum of 4 times a week in their backyard/my front yard. There was always plenty of weed available also. I enjoyed my time there because I made an effort to fit in, but, it was also a very scary place to live compared to my neighborhood now........ I don't think twice about walking down my street at 3 am to check my mail........ wouldn't of happened there.
> One other thing, these people were easily the biggest racist I have ever been around, I am from the deep deep south and have never heard the word ****** used as often as in one conversation with the Garcias. They disliked all other races including the "wet backs" (their term) that were everywhere in the Denver area. When my ex-girlfriend living in the Liberal Republic of Boulder told me she wanted to visit Nepal to see another culture, I told her to save her money and stay in my neighborhood for a couple of weeks.......... she didn't, that wouldn't have given her any lib-cred. She was always quick to throw out the racist accusation even though she lived in a place that was overwhelmingly white......... they only allowed blacks in town to play football at CU.



That's weird, I work near 38th & Zuni,  and I don't see any Yuppies at all. I don't see anything but Latinos. That itself is no problem, but  25 years ago, that area was known as "little Italy". What suprises me, that LEGAL Mexican immigrants are very uncomfortable around illegal aliens. That is something that rarely  gets any attention. Illegal aliens put everybody off. And the reason is pretty damned obvious. They don't want to adopt the host culture, they want to ignore us. As if we didn't matter or exsist. That is  something immigrants NEVER do. Which goes back to my original post. What do we do with these people? I don't know.[/QUOTE]

The last time I was there , about 3 years ago, it appeared that many young professionals were rebuilding the classic old homes in that neighborhood, I figured it would continue, you obviously would have a much better idea of what is happening there now.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jul 16, 2009)

'Oh, God, BBD. The US has never had an official language.'

_28 states in the USA have made english their official language._ _CA being one of them._


----------



## Karl_Hungus (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > You can have the nicest neighbors in the world, and if that's the case, it a very good thing BUT people living in America need to speak English.  I get so tired of going to Wal-Mart, McDonald's,  out to just  about any public place and keep hearing this constant chatter in Spanish.  I also find it offending that many of the things you buy in the store are now labeled to accomodate Spanish speaking folks, mostly Mexicans.  This is America.  I shouldn't have to press 1 to get something in English.  If you're going to be here, be here legally and for God's sake, speak ENGLISH.
> ...



First post here.

I cant stand that philosophy.  So what, our country doesnt have an "official" language.  English has been spoken by the majority from 1776 until about 1996...then all the immigrants were told by the bleeding hearts that they didnt neeeeeed to learn English, that they are fiiiiiine the way they arrrrrre.  Well screw that, the rest of the world's countries have official languages and just because it isnt written somewhere that English is the official language does it mean that people can be lazy and not learn the language of the country they just moved into, illegally or legally.  

God, Dems will do anything for a vote...including sell out their own country.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jul 17, 2009)

_English IS the 'official' language of the USA! It does not need to be 'officially' so. If you want to progress and live here, it's not only a good idea but a MUST to learn it! And that people, makes it official enough!! Try doing the above without english knowledge. You will only get to a limited level. _


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

sitarro said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Its true.  The Highlands are being rapidly gentrified.  There are blocks where the residents are hispanics, then across the street are blocks of young hipster kids, and then the next block over are old decrepit Victorian-era houses that have been remodeled into nice, expensive homes for yuppies.  Kinda like Lodo and just north of downtown at Five Points and the Cole neighborhood, where I live at 36th and Williams, where upper-middle class young white couples are buying fixer-uppers and slowly changing the 'hood into the 'burbs.  There's no way in hell I would've lived where I do now 10 years ago with all the gang violence that Denver was going through at the time, but things have certainly changed.

Now the worst places to live are Commerce City, Montbello, Saudi Aurora, East Colfax, West Colfax (Federal and west until you get to west Lakewood/east Golden) south Federal, and Sheridan and Wadsworth around 6th Ave.  And those places aren't that bad.

Boulder isn't the liberal paradise it used to be.  At least not genuinely so.  There are the wealthy, psuedo-liberals that make up the most of the residents of the western side of town; then there are the real liberals who attend Naropa or who live in Nederland, and the rest of Boulder is far more conservative including CU.  When I attended CU three years ago there was graffiti found on some of the buildings saying things like "******" or "Fag" and one of the professors, a lesbian, had received death threats.  Ward Churchill, another psuedo-liberal, was kicked out of the school because of his little Eikman comment (not because he was a fraud - he won the suit recently.  Don't get me wrong, he was a fraud but that isn't why he was fired).  The student council and government were overwhelmingly Republican (which surprised me because I thought it didn't really matter when in college what polititcal party one belonged to if serving in student government) but the student body president made it very publicly known that he was a conservative Republican.  Denver has become far more liberal than Boulder, culturally speaking, even if Boulder still retains a large liberal population and a liberal government.  It won't last.  "Times they are a changin'."


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

Karl_Hungus said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Yeah, not forcing immigrants to learn English sure is selling out our own country.  Give me a break.  How about giving tax breaks to huge oil companies that sell us foreign oil who then make record profits in the *billions* of dollars?  Something tells me that _that is selling out our country_.

Why do you care if some immigrants don't learn English?  What does that do to you, or how does it affect you or your life?  Does it somehow cause you harm to hear people speaking another language in this country?  Sounds like xenophobia and bigotry to me.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

Language is one of the most powerful unifying factors. Combine this loss of identity with non-enforcement of sovereignty (read: non-existent borders) and no nation can survive.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jul 17, 2009)

_Alot of opportunities are lost in this country when one does not speak english. It has nothing to do with bigotry or xenophobia (the word of the 21st century). It has to do more with making it a better country when one can communicate in english. That is just the reality. But - it IS a free country therefore it's a mute argument as one is free to do whatever one wishes to do - learn or not learn it and to make it a bigotry issue or a xenophobia issue is silly.  _


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

LaLinda75 said:


> _Alot of opportunities are lost in this country when one does not speak english. It has nothing to do with bigotry or xenophobia (the word of the 21st century). It has to do more with making it a better country when one can communicate in english. That is just the reality. But - it IS a free country therefore it's a mute argument as one is free to do whatever one wishes to do - learn or not learn it and to make it a bigotry issue or a xenophobia issue is silly.  _



What opportunities are lost?  If someone doesn't speak the language of the vast majority of this country's citizens, the only opportunities lost are those of the person who doesn't learn the common language.  I don't care if they don't learn English.  We need janitors, fruit pickers, burger flippers, car washers, etc.  And it creates opportunities for those who learn Spanish.  Bilingual workers get paid better and have more opportunities, at least they do out West.

The reason I call bigot is because to react so vehemently to people not speaking English in the US is about fear and hatred of others based solely on language, ethnicity, and nationality.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

If I move to their country, I'll learn their language. If they want to come to our country, they learn our language. If they want to turn America into the shithole they made their country into, they can go back.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> LaLinda75 said:
> 
> 
> > _Alot of opportunities are lost in this country when one does not speak english. It has nothing to do with bigotry or xenophobia (the word of the 21st century). It has to do more with making it a better country when one can communicate in english. That is just the reality. But - it IS a free country therefore it's a mute argument as one is free to do whatever one wishes to do - learn or not learn it and to make it a bigotry issue or a xenophobia issue is silly.  _
> ...


Excellent point. If these people were consistent they'd actually make a law saying non-citizens cannot speak english. I can only conclude that they are offended by hearing other languages. Boo hoo.

btw, in my state english is the official language and that translates into meaning exactly nothing.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> If these people were consistent they'd actually make a law saying non-citizens cannot speak english



That's a total non-sequitur; thank you for once again demonstrating the utter stupidity of the Left


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> If I move to their country, I'll learn their language. If they want to come to our country, they learn our language. If they want to turn America into the shithole they made their country into, they can go back.



Sometimes I admire your ability to think rationally and logically.  This is not one of those times.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

I am being perfectly logical and reasonable. You move to America to be an American ans enjoy what America is and was meant to be. I don't walk around speaking Dutch. I don't wave the Dannebrog around. I don't try to turn this country into what my grandmother, who left (Mexico because it's a shithole and America is better) left behind and walked away from. I remember why they left and that they came to America because they wanted to live in America, not because they wanted to turn it into a clone of everything they left behind in hopes of something better.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> I am being perfectly logical and reasonable. You move to America to be an American ans enjoy what America is and was meant to be. I don't walk around speaking Dutch. I don't wave the Dannebrog around. I don't try to turn this country into what my grandmother, who left (Mexico because it's a shithole and America is better) left behind and walked away from. I remember why they left and that they came to America because they wanted to live in America, not because they wanted to turn it into a clone of everything they left behind in hopes of something better.



What logic leads you to believe that immigrants leaving their homelands with which they obviously weren't happy or even remotely content and coming to the US are trying to turn the US into the very country from which they are escaping?

See?  Not logical.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > I am being perfectly logical and reasonable. You move to America to be an American ans enjoy what America is and was meant to be. I don't walk around speaking Dutch. I don't wave the Dannebrog around. I don't try to turn this country into what my grandmother, who left (Mexico because it's a shithole and America is better) left behind and walked away from. I remember why they left and that they came to America because they wanted to live in America, not because they wanted to turn it into a clone of everything they left behind in hopes of something better.
> ...


When they run around yelling 'VIVA MEXICO', fly Mexican flags in place of American flags, seek to replace our language and culture with their own, destroy our borders and undrmine our soveriwengty...

yes, many of them want to turn America in to Mexico.  Interestingly, it's usually the 2nd generation idiots who do this, who forget why their families came over here in the first damned place. I remember why my family came here. Mama's family wanted nothing to do w/ early 20's Europe and Nana wanted nothing to do with the 3rd world shithole that is Mexico. I appreciate what America is and why they came here. Too many people don't.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > I am being perfectly logical and reasonable. You move to America to be an American ans enjoy what America is and was meant to be. I don't walk around speaking Dutch. I don't wave the Dannebrog around. I don't try to turn this country into what my grandmother, who left (Mexico because it's a shithole and America is better) left behind and walked away from. I remember why they left and that they came to America because they wanted to live in America, not because they wanted to turn it into a clone of everything they left behind in hopes of something better.
> ...



 Now I see why you could be a liberal, you hike around with blinders on. Are you kidding? Immigrants? Try users, people that use this country to make money to sennd back to their country. Immigrants are people that come to a country to actually become part of that country, not continue to worship the country they left.

 Living in Colorado, you should know it better than most. I watched as wave after wave of people from California moved into Colorado in the nineties to escape the fires, earthquakes, riots, taxes, etc. They came with condescending attitudes and all sorts of great ideas to change Colorado into what they just left. People from Chicago moved in and wanted to turn Denver into what they left, they wanted baseball so they could go sit on their fat asses and watch, rather than do what most Colorado did.......... actually participate in activities themselves. Coloradans were active, busy people that wouldn't sit and waste hours watching others play a game, except for football fans and the Broncos, most were spending their time rollerblading, running, biking, walking, hiking, playing assorted sports, skiing...... etc.

Denver isn't recognizable from what it was in the eighties, it's now any big city, with crime, gangs, traffic jams, rude people and excess and growing waist lines.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

What happened to my other post?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Now I see why you could be a liberal, you hike around with blinders on. Are you kidding? Immigrants? Try users, people that use this country to make money to sennd back to their country. Immigrants are people that come to a country to actually become part of that country, not continue to worship the country they left.



Where did you get your understanding of what it means to immigrate to another country?  I don't think immigrating has anything at all to do with adopting a new culture and abandoning one's own.  Some people may adapt to the new culture better than others, but I would say that has more to do with tradition and cultural conservatism more than it does someone "using" another economy to help support their less fortunate family members back in their native country.

What would you do if you moved to a country with more opportunity, better opportunities, where you made more money by a factor of 10s?  Would you abandon and ignore your impoverished family who remain in your hopelessly poor nation of origin?



sitarro said:


> Living in Colorado, you should know it better than most. I watched as wave after wave of people from California moved into Colorado in the nineties to escape the fires, earthquakes, riots, taxes, etc. They came with condescending attitudes and all sorts of great ideas to change Colorado into what they just left. People from Chicago moved in and wanted to turn Denver into what they left, they wanted baseball so they could go sit on their fat asses and watch, rather than do what most Colorado did.......... actually participate in activities themselves. Coloradans were active, busy people that wouldn't sit and waste hours watching others play a game, except for football fans and the Broncos, most were spending their time rollerblading, running, biking, walking, hiking, playing assorted sports, skiing...... etc.



I think people moving to Colorado from California and Chicago aren't really "immigrants" in the same sense as people moving to the US from foreign nations.  False analogy.

Denver is still the most active city in the US, by the way.  And the youngest and drunkest, too.



sitarro said:


> Denver isn't recognizable from what it was in the eighties, it's now any big city, with crime, gangs, traffic jams, rude people and excess and growing waist lines.



What has that at all to do with the subject of this thread?


----------



## Vel (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> What does that do to you, or how does it affect you or your life? [/B] Does it somehow cause you harm to hear people speaking another language in this country?  Sounds like xenophobia and bigotry to me.





Why don't we start with the property tax increase my county just levied to pay for the ESL classes ( ESL teachers starting pay is about 12,000 a year higher than regular starting teacher pay) in our public schools as well as the cost of having to provide translators for all of our court sessions.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

Vel6377 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > What does that do to you, or how does it affect you or your life? [/B] Does it somehow cause you harm to hear people speaking another language in this country?  Sounds like xenophobia and bigotry to me.
> ...



So, you're complaining about people who don't speak English, and then complaining about paying teachers to teach people who don't speak English to speak English?  You want your cake and eat it too, huh (translation: you want it both ways [in case English isn't your first language or thinking your first reaction]).

Sounds like good job opportunities for bilingual Americans to me.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Now I see why you could be a liberal, you hike around with blinders on. Are you kidding? Immigrants? Try users, people that use this country to make money to sennd back to their country. Immigrants are people that come to a country to actually become part of that country, not continue to worship the country they left.
> ...



Why don't you send your money to Mexico to support all of those swell people, I don't want my taxes paying for them to come here and fuck up our country. I work with enough hispanics to know that the bullshit mentality that they are hard workers is a joke. What are  the positives of having people move here that owe their allegiance to another country? Let them use the same energy they expend breaking our laws and sneaking in our country to fix their own lousy countries and stay there. We don't need useless, uneducated burdens to our society moving here, you may want them for whatever utopian ideology you profess to, but most here don't want them.

Being a drunk is nothing to brag about, it's only impressive to ignorant kids and frats.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

I noticed CMM stopped responding to my points


----------



## Vel (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Coloradomtnman said:
> ...




What I want is for those that are moving here to take responsibility for learning the language and not expect the general public to pay for it. Is that simple enough for YOU to understand?


----------



## Karl_Hungus (Jul 17, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> If I move to their country, I'll learn their language. If they want to come to our country, they learn our language. If they want to turn America into the shithole they made their country into, they can go back.



Agree 100%

Being annoyed at a demographic for not wanting to learn the language spoken in this country doesnt make me a biggot or a xenophobe as that D-Bag on the mountain likes to think.  It makes me a concerned citizen of this great nation.  It makes me an American who is proud of his country and does not want to see it ruined by a bunch of lazy beaners who are encouraged by the liberal nuts of this nation not to get a job so their constituency will grow.  

Do what my Grandfather did and take the LEGAL route of immigration, no more border hopping.  I'm all for setting up snipers around the Rio Grande, it's time to take the kid gloves off....now THAT'S biggotry!


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Why don't you send your money to Mexico to support all of those swell people, I don't want my taxes paying for them to come here and fuck up our country.



What has that to do with what we were discussing?  Why would I send my money there?  I don't have family in Mexico.  This country is based on immigration, what makes you think that immigrants are fucking it up now instead of 100 years ago?



sitarro said:


> I work with enough hispanics to know that the bullshit mentality that they are hard workers is a joke.



All hispanics are lazy?  Really?  Are you seriously saying something that ignorant sitarro, cause I know you're better than that.



sitarro said:


> What are  the positives of having people move here that owe their allegiance to another country? Let them use the same energy they expend breaking our laws and sneaking in our country to fix their own lousy countries and stay there. We don't need useless, uneducated burdens to our society moving here, you may want them for whatever utopian ideology you profess to, but most here don't want them.



Whoever said I wanted a bunch of immigrants moving here?  I don't.  But, at the same time they ARE moving here and there is little we can do to stop it.  I just advocate treating them ethically and morally and not stereotyping them as lazy criminals.  Most immigrants are hardworking and must be in order to become citizens.  Now, the second generation might be different, but they have just as much right to be here as you or I whose ancestors also migrated here.



sitarro said:


> Being a drunk is nothing to brag about, it's only impressive to ignorant kids and frats.



I agree, but thought you might find it an interesting factoid.  I don't drink.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> I noticed CMM stopped responding to my points



I just stopped responding to your irrational arguments and being that they are irrational, I can't use rational arguments to counter them.  In other words, I lost interest in an excercise in futility.


----------



## Centrism'sVoice (Jul 17, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> You can have the nicest neighbors in the world, and if that's the case, it a very good thing BUT people living in America need to speak English.  I get so tired of going to Wal-Mart, McDonald's,  out to just  about any public place and keep hearing this constant chatter in Spanish.  I also find it offending that many of the things you buy in the store are now labeled to accomodate Spanish speaking folks, mostly Mexicans.  This is America.  I shouldn't have to press 1 to get something in English.  If you're going to be here, be here legally and for God's sake, speak ENGLISH.


BBD, based on just what you said, these people at Wal-Mart and McDonalds, whom you complain so bitterly about, could in fact be able to speak English perfectly, for all you know. It it really so surprising that, if they're talking to someone who shares the same native language, they might prefer to use that language in an idle conversation? 

And if hearing the Spanish bugs you, maybe you can buy one of those language software packages and teach yourself to figure out what they're saying. Might be fun!


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

Vel6377 said:


> What I want is for those that are moving here to take responsibility for learning the language and not expect the general public to pay for it. Is that simple enough for YOU to understand?



Very simple, and very ignorant.

First of all, how is someone who didn't grow up speaking English supposed to learn to speak it if not from someone teaching them?  Do you think that the impoverished and developing (and usually corrupt) nations from which these immigrants come have cheap and available English classes for those wishing to immigrate to the US?  And, all the second generation children of immigrants in this country are simply expected to know English because you don't like paying taxes and supporting public education?  Also, simply because someone learns to speak a language doesn't mean they WILL speak it and remember how to speak it.  I took French in high school and the only thing I can really remember is "grand tetons".

Is that SIMPLE enough for you to understand?


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> I gave up because I can't spin it to fit my agenda.


*edited for honesty


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

Karl_Hungus said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> Being annoyed at a demographic for not wanting to learn the language spoken in this country doesnt make me a biggot or a xenophobe



True.  It just makes you easily annoyed and _possibly_ a bigot and xenophobe.



Karl_Hungus said:


> as that D-Bag on the mountain likes to think.



Nice to meet you too.  Another civilized conservative!  Its a real pleasure to discuss topics with people like you!



Karl_Hungus said:


> It makes me a concerned citizen of this great nation.  It makes me an American who is proud of his country and does not want to see it ruined by a bunch of *lazy beaners*



What did you say about not being a bigot (one 'g' in that word by the way.  If you're going to criticize people for not speaking your language, at least know how to properly use it yourself.  Just some friendly advice.)?



Karl_Hungus said:


> who are encouraged by the liberal nuts of this nation not to get a job so their constituency will grow.



Right.  So I can tell you know a lot about US immigration policy.  The government is just fine with immigrants moving here and not working.  They just hand out citizenship without any real requirements.  And you obviously know what liberals want!  You're a real expert.



Karl_Hungus said:


> Do what my Grandfather did and take the LEGAL route of immigration, no more border hopping.



I haven't been writing about illegal immigrants.  Just to let you know since you might have trouble with reading.



Karl_Hungus said:


> I'm all for setting up snipers around the Rio Grande, it's time to take the kid gloves off....now THAT'S biggotry!



Sure is!  Yeehaw!  Just kill them fuckin' wet-back spics!  Aren't you just a perfect example that the theories of evolution are wrong!  Or maybe you're the missing link?!


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up because I can't spin it to fit my agenda.
> ...



Thanks for proving to me why I quit responding to you.


----------



## Vel (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > What I want is for those that are moving here to take responsibility for learning the language and not expect the general public to pay for it. Is that simple enough for YOU to understand?
> ...





And how is it exactly that past generations of immigrants learned the English language?


----------



## Centrism'sVoice (Jul 17, 2009)

Vel6377 said:


> And how is it exactly that past generations of immigrants learned the English language?



If they couldn't afford classes, they would go to someone in their extended network or family - who had been in the States for many years - and take informal lessons from them.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

Vel6377 said:


> And how is it exactly that past generations of immigrants learned the English language?



They didn't.  Their descendents did - in public schools.


----------



## Vel (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > And how is it exactly that past generations of immigrants learned the English language?
> ...




Through English immersion that did not burden the general population with the expense of the immigrant family's desire to move to this country.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jul 17, 2009)

_Of course it's logical. WHEN YOU CHOOSE TO COME AND LIVE IN THE USA, LEAVE THE HILL BEHIND. See how simple that is?_


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

Vel6377 said:


> Through English immersion that did not burden the general population with the expense of the immigrant family's desire to move to this country.



Vel, you don't know what you're talking about.  Quit assuming you know something about this subject and quit rationalizing why you think you shouldn't pay taxes.  You live in an organized society that chooses to govern itself and since the government is by the people for the people, the people have to pay for it and that means you.

I've studied linguistics, particularly that of the US, and even more specifically the dynamics of language procurement of immigrants in the US.  Many immigrants never learn English.  Their children learn both the native language at home and English in public schools, and often times the grandchildren speak only English and can't even communicate with their grandparents in their grandparents' native language.  Almost all of the time English is learned at school by the second generation, both taught in class and immersively experienced.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Their children learn both the native language at home and English in public schools, and often times the grandchildren speak only English and can't even communicate with their grandparents in their grandparents' native language..




There are people who don't know this?


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

LaLinda75 said:


> _Of course it's logical. WHEN YOU CHOOSE TO COME AND LIVE IN THE USA, LEAVE THE HILL BEHIND. See how simple that is?_



You like to keep things simple, right?

Well, life isn't simple.  If you were to move to another country, would you just abandon your culture, the very interface through which you've learned since birth to operate and interract with reality as you see it?  No.  Its impossible to do that.  First you'd undergo culture shock upon arriving in a new country, and secondly you'd want to, in reaction to that culture shock, surround yourself with familiar aspects of your culture like music, food, people who speak the same language and can understand what your experiencing and relate and sympathize with you.

But, since you've never experienced anything outside of your nice, neat, narrow little box your capacity to empathize with others and understand situations you've never experienced, or even use your imagination effectively are either totally atrophied or have never been developed.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> There are people who don't know this?



Yep.  They're known as social conservatives who think everyone is the same, unless they're different and then something's wrong with them for being different.  You know, how Christians see atheists.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

When we went to Mexico, I did not expect them to speak English, In Panama, if we left the base, it was on us to learn Spanish or take someone who could. To expect them to speak English would have been ignorant; we were in their country and if someone spoke my language at all, I was grateful because their was no reason they should. I expect the same of anyone who comes to America that they should expect of me if I move to their country.


----------



## Centrism'sVoice (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Yep.  They're known as social conservatives who think everyone is the same, unless they're different and then something's wrong with them for being different.


In Texas they're called "bubbas."


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> When we went to Mexico, I did not expect them to speak English, In Panama, if we left the base, it was on us to learn Spanish or take someone who could. To expect them to speak English would have been ignorant; we were in their country and if someone spoke my language at all, I was grateful because their was no reason they should. I expect the same of anyone who comes to America that they should expect of me if I move to their country.



So living in Panama, you didn't learn to speak Spanish?

And how to you propose those immigrating to the US should learn English?  Through books?  Through people who speak both English and the native language?  You expect a lot of volunteerism from these folks who are struggling simply to stay alive.


----------



## Vel (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Through English immersion that did not burden the general population with the expense of the immigrant family's desire to move to this country.
> ...





 Sweetie, why don't you climb down off of your ego and rejoin us down here in the real world? Now it's wonderful that you've studied linguistics, but that doesn't have crap to do with the subject at hand. And it certainly doesn't give you any insight into my personal theory on paying taxes. 
 Now to address your post. Paying taxes in an organized society is indeed a necessary obligation but obeying the law is also a necessary obligation in that same society. Our immigration laws were written to assure that those that legally immigrate to the United States are not to be a burden on the society they are joining. Those that legally immigrate here should have the means to assure that they and their progeny can learn the language and as such shouldn't require taxpayer assistance in the form of ESL classes. This brings us to what we've actually been discussing which are taxpayer services being provided to ILLEGAL aliens. Those that come here illegally damage the organized structure that we've based our society on. It should not be members of the organized society's obligation to have to provide for those that choose not to work within the norms of the societal structure. Immigrants that came to and helped build this nation in the past, did not come to this "structured society" with the expectation of taxpayer assistance.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > When we went to Mexico, I did not expect them to speak English, In Panama, if we left the base, it was on us to learn Spanish or take someone who could. To expect them to speak English would have been ignorant; we were in their country and if someone spoke my language at all, I was grateful because their was no reason they should. I expect the same of anyone who comes to America that they should expect of me if I move to their country.
> ...


I picked up some while I was there, but was not what one would call fluent, as I spent most of our time either on the base or within the Canal Zone.


> And how to you propose those immigrating to the US should learn English?  Through books?


Very aggressive schooling that stresses the basics first and builds from there. Focus on the necessities at first, much like you would if teaching tourists. A requirement for gaining and maintaining citizenship should be to attend such classes through an accredited educational center.

Do recall that it was not I who voiced objection to taxes paying for such classes.

I have no problem with most immigrants. My problems are with illegal entrants (from any nation) and those who try to turn the US into Mexico (or any other nation), blabbering about 'viva mexico' and the reconquista. The morons think speaking Spanish is pride in their culture, but it was the spaniards who raped and pillaged the natives that far south.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 17, 2009)

Vel6377 said:


> Sweetie, why don't you climb down off of your ego and rejoin us down here in the real world?



Great!  Another conservative that doesn't believe in the legitimacy of education and research!  Why you think your baseless speculation has more validity than peer-reviewed, published books that have been accepted as part of a university's program and scrutinized by educated people who work in the field of study can mean only one thing to me: you have no true knowledge of the subject.

This has nothing to do with my ego and everything to do with FACTS, about which you have little real knowledge, _angel drawers_.



Vel6377 said:


> Now it's wonderful that you've studied linguistics, but that doesn't have crap to do with the subject at hand.



It certainly has more validity than your off-the-top-of-your-head speculation and it has *everything* to do with the discussion about immigrants speaking English in the US.  Whatever it is you think we've been talking about for the past 3 pages of this thread, I can't say, but I think you should start taking English classes and focus on analytical thinking and comprehension skills.



Vel6377 said:


> And it certainly doesn't give you any insight into my personal theory on paying taxes.



No, but I assume you don't like paying taxes, right?



Vel6377 said:


> Now to address your post. Paying taxes in an organized society is indeed a necessary obligation but obeying the law is also a necessary obligation in that same society. Our immigration laws were written to assure that those that legally immigrate to the United States are not to be a burden on the society they are joining.



Right.  I'm with you so far...



Vel6377 said:


> Those that legally immigrate here should have the means to assure that they and their progeny can learn the language and as such shouldn't require taxpayer assistance in the form of ESL classes.



What?!  Pure speculation.  Legal immigrants are required to have the means so that their progeny can learn English outside of ESL classes?!  Where do you get these ideas?



Vel6377 said:


> This brings us to what we've actually been discussing which are taxpayer services being provided to ILLEGAL aliens.



As I said before in an ealier post (go back in this thread to find it), I haven't been talking about illegal immigrants nor am I defending them.



Vel6377 said:


> Those that come here illegally damage the organized structure that we've based our society on. It should not be members of the organized society's obligation to have to provide for those that choose not to work within the norms of the societal structure. Immigrants that came to and helped build this nation in the past, did not come to this "structured society" with the expectation of taxpayer assistance.



I really doubt that illegals, many who risk their lives to get here, are expecting taxpayer assistance.  What taxpayer assistance do they get?  Cheaper education?  Medical care?  What else?   I can tell you right now they don't get welfare or unemployment insurance.  They are simply expecting to work for a few months and then return to their homes to be with their families.  Many want to come back.  Many of those want to immigrate permanently.  Some of those who want to remain do so illegally.  And when they are caught they are sent back.  Either way it's wrong.  Our system sucks in dealing with it right now and few people would disagree who are in a position to know.  Do I think we should just open the borders?  No.  Do I think we should kill people trying to get into the US?  Hell no.  And really, its such a complicated subject that I don't know what to do, but I do know that any system we come up with will have its flaws, but we can always improve upon what we have.

But, all of that is beside the point as I have been, this whole time, writing about non-English speaking immigrants and, generally speaking, conservatives' bigotry in regards to foreign languages spoken in the US.  Bigotry, Vel, is what I've been addressing in these posts.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

Vel6377 said:


> [
> Those that legally immigrate here should have the means to assure that they and their progeny can learn the language


okay, this makes sense, but I can't figure out how the hell this



> and as such shouldn't require taxpayer assistance in the form of ESL classes.



follows logically or makes a lick of sense.



> This brings us to what we've actually been discussing which are taxpayer services being provided to ILLEGAL aliens.



That's not what we've been discussing... If you''re having a different conversation than everyone else on this thread, that could explain why you seem so confused.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2009)

A lot of folks emphasize that illegal aliens  pay taxes. Implying that it offsets the problems they cause. Paying taxes doesn't mean a damned thing. Canadian tourists pay taxes. OK, so did                  Timothy McVeigh. And so did the 9/11 hijackers, for that matter. This issue is: Stopping Immigration scofflaws. I don't give a damn what they pay, it doesn't make them legal citizens. And it doesn't offset  the damage they are causing one iota.


----------



## Vel (Jul 17, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweetie, why don't you climb down off of your ego and rejoin us down here in the real world?
> ...




  Actually your conversation with ME was in regards to your question of how immigrants not learning English affected others. I answered that increases in property taxes to provide ESL classes and court translators were a way that I was affected. Bigotry has not been a part of your discussion with me until now.
  Perhaps I was not as clear as I meant to be in my previous post. Allow me to clarify by saying that U.S. Immigration laws require that individuals and families wishing to emigrate to the United States must meet certain financial standards. ( Are you still following the topic? ) Legal immigrants are supposed to be financially able to live in the United States without becoming a public charge. ( That means requiring taxpayers to provide a basic living for them )
 If a legal immigrant chooses to emigrate to the U.S. then, *in my opinion*, this means that they should have the means to provide for themselves and their progeny ( children ) including the ability to pay for language classes should they need them. Is that more clear for you? 
 As to your assertion that illegal aliens don't receive taxpayer assistance, that's a topic for a whole other post.


----------



## chanel (Jul 17, 2009)

There are legal Hispanics such as the Puerto Ricans that speak very little English. Providing everything in Spanish enables them to communicate only with eacg other. I think its shameful and deliberate.

When the contractors pick up the day workers at the train station the first thing they say ius "who speaks English?" That guy becones the supervisor and gets paid twice as much, you'd think they'd learn.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2009)

chanel said:


> There are legal Hispanics such as the Puerto Ricans that speak very little English. Providing everything in Spanish enables them to communicate only with eacg other. I think its shameful and deliberate.
> 
> When the contractors pick up the day workers at the train station the first thing they say ius "who speaks English?" That guy becones the supervisor and gets paid twice as much, you'd think they'd learn.


Maybe you should learn english yourself and then you wouldn't sound like such an asshole.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

IDK, Ravi, you post in English and you still come across like a total **** most of the time.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 17, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> IDK, Ravi, you post in English and you still come across like a total **** most of the time.


Sweet! Since you come across as one all the time I'll have to live with the shame of not breaking your record.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a positive side to all this, Ravi. They can ignore all those liberal Anglos AND all those Conservatives with equal gusto. They don't care about liberalism,  my dear. They really truly don't.  There is an other agenda they are more concerned with. It has nothing to do with American Idealism,American Culture or the Constitution, just the opposite, I think of it as a kind of Mexican Blitzkrieg, but, no tanks or bombs. Just a massive,passive aggressive invasion. And you are comfortable with that approach, VS the more obvious one? You don't get it, do you? I am not exaggerating, this situation has never happened in US history, ever. If you had to deal with this on a personal level, all those forgiving humanist ideals of yours would vanish in a short time. Because these illegal aliens don't share YOUR ideals, either. They are total assholes. And you don't need to empower them.  Unless you like jerks. Then go for it.


----------



## sparky (Jul 18, 2009)

i would think by now people , especially people captive to it, whold realize we are a classist socieity, our tounge being $$$$ first and foremost


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 18, 2009)

editec said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > I am an Anglo, American born. In a area almost a thousand miles from the border.I have owned a home for over 15 years in an area the has become, mostly "Hispanic". I can't tell Illegal from legal anymore. I was a block from my HOME, and a Hispanic kid dressed like a gang banger said: YOU ARE IN THE WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD! My question is, What does that mean? Agnost, yer pretty damned smart. Tell me, what did I do that was WRONG? Besides just being Anglo and existing among the holier-than thou Hispanics? Don't ask me what I did, because, it doesn't matter. Nothing Anglos do seems to matter, either way.
> ...



What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 18, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> There is a positive side to all this, Ravi. They can ignore all those liberal Anglos AND all those Conservatives with equal gusto. They don't care about liberalism,  my dear. They really truly don't.  There is an other agenda they are more concerned with. It has nothing to do with American Idealism,American Culture or the Constitution, just the opposite, I think of it as a kind of Mexican Blitzkrieg, but, no tanks or bombs. Just a massive,passive aggressive invasion. And you are comfortable with that approach, VS the more obvious one? You don't get it, do you? I am not exaggerating, this situation has never happened in US history, ever. If you had to deal with this on a personal level, all those forgiving humanist ideals of yours would vanish in a short time. Because these illegal aliens don't share YOUR ideals, either. They are total assholes. And you don't need to empower them.  Unless you like jerks. Then go for it.


I've told you this before. I live in Miami. I've been dealing with immigrants all my life. I have no problem slowing down (stopping is impossible imo) people coming over the border illegally. Show me a cost effective way to do it.

Most of these people want to be Americans and it is in our own best interests to find a way to allow people that wish to be loyal Americans to be Americans. Millions of stateless citizens are something to fear, but actual Americans aren't. Even if they speak broken English. Their kids will and do learn fluent english.

btw, I can go anywhere in the area and no spanish speaking person talks to me in spanish. They all talk to me in english. On rare, very rare occassions a non-english speaking person will ask me, "speakie spanie?" in a hopeful little voice because they are lost and need directions. You seem to be dealing with wise ass kids. I got news for you, wise ass kids are wise ass kids no matter where they are from. Maybe you should try going around without that big chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > SW2SILVER said:
> ...



irish and italian descent were harassed, and discriminated against, i think is what he is speaking about that were white but complete outcasts here...for a while?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2009)

i lived in miami for 10 years as well. 

Cubans WANT to be American citizens, and many have been naturalized after the Mariel boat lift...for the MOST part, Cubans are very hard working, descent refugees who love America.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 18, 2009)

Care4all said:


> i lived in miami for 10 years as well.
> 
> Cubans WANT to be American citizens, and many have been naturalized after the Mariel boat lift...for the MOST part, Cubans are very hard working, descent refugees who love America.


The rule for Cubans is that if their foot touches land they may become citizens. It used to be that any Cuban was automatically granted asylum. Now the Coast Guard sends back the ones they catch out a sea.


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 18, 2009)

Care4all said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## editec (Jul 18, 2009)

Care4all said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


 
I'm talking about the history of this nation.

I'm talking about how every wave of immigrants was loathed by those native sons who believed that they and they alone had the right to live here.

I'm talking about how Catholics and pretty much anyone who was not a WASP was thought of pretty much like some of us think about Mexicans today.

Perhaps you're not old enough to remember that. Perhaps you're not well read enough to know that at one time being White still wasn't pure enough for some of the racist assholes that once ran this nation.

Now you know.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2009)

editec said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



yep, that IS WHAT I was talking about, the irish and the italians here WERE the Catholics for the most part....

it was tigerbob, who did not know what you were talking about...


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 18, 2009)

editec said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



You're right, I am too young to remember, as I suspect will be most people.  I also read a lot of history but maybe not on the sort of issues that make me well read - it's not for me to say.

I was just wondering why you were so hostile to the OP.  Now I understand.  Stuff that happened before either of you were born still pisses you off and you're going to take it out on whoever happens to be within reach if they fit the perceived historical profile.  Fair enough.  Thanks for the explanation.  Now I know.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 18, 2009)

Ravi, I don't live in Miami, I live in  the heat land of America.  My condolences for you, Ravi. I don't share your point of view. In all seriousness.  Miami isn't  exactly a shinning example of immigration  or diversity. Miami is a example of foreign policy gone bad. You know what I mean. I don't think ANY Cubans should be allowed here, period, unless they immigrate legally. Well, we know how all that works, too. But I don't live 90 miles from the Mexican border, I live almost a thousand miles from it. And they don't have my permission or my sanction to be here. Sorry, Illegal aliens are  a little outside of your experience. Cubanos may be Hispanic.  Illegal aliens may be Hispanic, don't presume they are one and the same.


----------



## José (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally posted by *JBeukema*
> I don't try to turn this country into what my grandmother, who left (Mexico because it's a shithole and America is better) left behind and walked away from.



Sorry to break the news to you, Beukema... but your granny was a total loser in life. About as intelligent as a baboon.

Anyone who needs to immigrate to America in order to enjoy a decent standard of living is human garbage, a complete idiot with an IQ bordering on mental retardation.


----------



## LaLinda75 (Jul 22, 2009)

'Well, life isn't simple. If you were to move to another country, would you just abandon your culture, the very interface through which you've learned since birth to operate and interract with reality as you see it? No. Its impossible to do that. First you'd undergo culture shock upon arriving in a new country, and secondly you'd want to, in reaction to that culture shock, surround yourself with familiar aspects of your culture like music, food, people who speak the same language and can understand what your experiencing and relate and sympathize with you.'

_I doubt very much that anybody in this country has asked people who come here to abandon their culture.  Especially in a free society.  What one does is try to learn about the culture of the country you now live in and learn to respect same.  All this can be accomplished and STILL maintain your culture. It's so silly of you to think/belive that you can take people's culture at whim. As for sympathy, what has that ever accomplished??? If I go live in another country, you can bet that I will retain my 'culture' but also make sure that I respect the culture of the country that I am in. Comprendes tonto??_


----------



## SW2SILVER (Jul 26, 2009)

Ravi: I have thought about what you said. You live in Miami. That has haunted me. You see, Miami is perhaps the best example of why we need immigration reform. That is, if you like the present pre-existing Anglo centric culture model. Cubans have used and abused the immigration system to the Nth degree, which coincidentally, happens to be what Latin Americans (primarily Mexicans) are also doing. I don't think we owe it to anyone to just bypass the immigration system based on ANYTHING anymore, let alone if they think we owe it to them. Let's leave that to the majority of American to decide, not a few rag tag grubby bunch of a Latinos refugees  with a chip on their shoulder. Enough is enough! We don't owe them a damned thing.


----------



## José (Aug 6, 2009)

> Originally posted by *SW2SILVER*
> Let's leave that to the majority of American to decide, not a few rag tag grubby bunch of a Latinos refugees with a chip on their shoulder. Enough is enough! *We don't owe them a damned thing.*



Yeah, right... king of all the super patriotic american clowns in the world.

America doesn't owe Mexico anything... just half of its land mass!!!


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 6, 2009)

José;1400921 said:
			
		

> America doesn't own Mexico anything... just half of its land mass!!!




We own half their land mass? Well, then why aren't they paying rent?


----------



## José (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL, Beukema...

But let's be reasonable here... when a typo is your best argument you might just as well admit you have no argument at all...

But I deserved it anyway...

I was too hard on your mexican granny the other day : )


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't have a Mexican granny 

Every member of my family that I've ever known is an American.

Have you considered euthanizing yourself?


----------



## José (Aug 6, 2009)

> Originally posted by *JBeukema*
> I don't try to turn this country into what my grandmother, who left (Mexico because it's a shithole and America is better) left behind and walked away from.



Your words not mine.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 6, 2009)

Do cite where I said she is a mexican 

You should really consider suicde.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 7, 2009)

José;1400921 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *SW2SILVER*
> > Let's leave that to the majority of American to decide, not a few rag tag grubby bunch of a Latinos refugees with a chip on their shoulder. Enough is enough! *We don't owe them a damned thing.*
> 
> 
> ...



As a Texan and having my 3rd great grandfather and 2nd great grandfather as well as half a dozen great uncles risk life and limb to defeat Santa Anna and successfully win the rights to this great state as well  New Mexico, Arizona, Nebraska, California, Utah and parts of Colorado, Wyoming, Kansas and Oklahoma I can firmly attest that we do not owe Mexico a damn thing!! 

If they want this land back.. then they'll have to fight for it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 7, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Do cite where I said she is a mexican
> 
> You should really consider suicde.



You're an idiot, but I'm sure you already know that. You implied she was Mexican by your, she left Mexico because America was better statement. If the woman was American then why the hell would she leave it (since it's better) and move to Mexico, only to move back to America. Doesn't make since. But then I'm sure you'll tell us she was from Africa or some other such bullshit. 

Bottom line is your credibility is much like your intellect. .. nonexistent.


----------



## TT16 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think what they are doing to get their land back is buying it.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 7, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Do cite where I said she is a mexican
> ...


She renounced her Mexican citizenship and lived the rest of her life again American. She might have been a Mexican by birth, but she was an American by choice.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 7, 2009)

José;1400921 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *SW2SILVER*
> > Let's leave that to the majority of American to decide, not a few rag tag grubby bunch of a Latinos refugees with a chip on their shoulder. Enough is enough! *We don't owe them a damned thing.*
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, right. How is that, exactly? Don't be silly, if Mexico had a valid legal claim to ANY land north of the Rio Grande, they can take it to the United Nations and state a claim. Notice they aren't doing that. Mexico was founded by Europeans. They made up the whole concept of Mexico. The native populace didn't give a shit what Spaniards called "IT". So, who  stole what from who is a moot point  here in the 21st century,  Mexicans can still immigrate legally.  It won't hurt them AND IT MAKES THEM LEGITIMATE.  No, bubba, we STILL don't owe them anything. But YOU got some 'splainin to do, Lucy.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 7, 2009)

editec said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > I am an Anglo, American born. In a area almost a thousand miles from the border.I have owned a home for over 15 years in an area the has become, mostly "Hispanic". I can't tell Illegal from legal anymore. I was a block from my HOME, and a Hispanic kid dressed like a gang banger said: YOU ARE IN THE WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD! My question is, What does that mean? Agnost, yer pretty damned smart. Tell me, what did I do that was WRONG? Besides just being Anglo and existing among the holier-than thou Hispanics? Don't ask me what I did, because, it doesn't matter. Nothing Anglos do seems to matter, either way.
> ...




Crap! I accidentally pos repped you when I meant to neg rep you!

I hate when that happens.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 7, 2009)

You can be American by choice now?

I thought you had to jump through citizenship hoops. So...if all those illegals "choose" to be American, do they magically become...American?


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 7, 2009)

And I'd really like to know, if there are "Americans by choice"...who are the "Americans by force"? Are there poor souls out there we are forcing to be American?


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 7, 2009)

I started this board.  Like over  week ago. A couple of "Mexican American" children  (dressed in gang garb, no less) questioned  my presence in THEIR neighborhood. Think about that: I have been in their "hood" before they were f*cking born. Their inherent racism, and the fact they stereotyped me, implies so much, it is mind boggling. THAT, was my point. I don't mind living with Hispanic Latino Illegal aliens. It might have been a beautiful experience, until I realized what a bunch of narcissistic tribal territorial hypocrites they really are. THAT was my subtle point. They hate us. i don't feel much love for them as a result.   Now, I don't care what idiots neg rep me. If YOU don't live with these jersk, shut up and try it. You won't like it either. The fact remains, and it stays. None of you Pollyannas can make it go away. Notice, we don't get too many Hispanic Illegal aliens posting on this board? They don't care about common consensus or common sense, for that matter. Neg rep away, I  will still be here in the morning, as long as  these pricks are here and they haven't killed me yet.


----------



## Centrism'sVoice (Aug 7, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> I started this board.  Like over  week ago. A couple of "Mexican American" children  (dressed in gang garb, no less) questioned  my presence in THEIR neighborhood. Think about that: I have been in their "hood" before they were f*cking born. Their inherent racism, and the fact they stereotyped me, implies so much, it is mind boggling. THAT, was my point. I don't mind living with Hispanic Latino Illegal aliens. It might have been a beautiful experience, until I realized what a bunch of narcissistic tribal territorial hypocrites they really are.


You might be confusing separate issues, though. Narcissistic, tribal teenage pricks will always be around - legal or illegal; Latino or not - as long as they don't have parents who give a crap about them and have nothing better to do. Immigration doesn't have much impact on either of those things.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 7, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> You can be American by choice now?



USCIS - Application for Naturalization




AllieBaba said:


> And I'd really like to know, if there are "Americans by choice"...?



As opposed to simply an American by birth. 

An example of poor souls, large Americans by birth, who loathe the nation and wish to do something about it.


----------



## Douger (Aug 8, 2009)

I think they oughta kick out all you Polocks, Italians, Germans,Britrash...especially Britrash... Ukranians ,Jews, Swiss, Japaneez, French,............Kick all of you bastards back to where you came from to commit genocide on " Them thar savage injunz"
 With Bible, Bottle and Musket, of course.
Civilized ,witch burning, white children of Jesus.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 8, 2009)

Douger said:


> I think they oughta kick out all you Polocks, Italians, Germans,Britrash...especially Britrash... Ukranians ,Jews, Swiss, Japaneez, French,............Kick all of you bastards back to where you came from to commit genocide on " Them thar savage injunz"
> With Bible, Bottle and Musket, of course.
> Civilized ,witch burning, white children of Jesus.



WOW, I am stunned by your devastating logic, Gomer. I bet Costa Rica is chock full of self righteous intellectuals like you, that must be why it such a shinning example of arts and sciences, let alone a political/economic powerhouse. The free world looks to  you for asinine sarcastic cheap shots, sweet pea. Problem solved!


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 8, 2009)

Centrism'sVoice;1404341You might be confusing separate issues said:
			
		

> Centrism: Thank you for not being patronizing. But, I think I have a pretty good grasp of the situation. The immediate children of illegal aliens don't like to be around non-Hispanics. They are being taught hate, either subconsciously or directly, against Americans. This is like mentioning the 900 LB. Gorilla in the room. We can't bring that up on this board, it seems far fetched. But, I see it regularly.  That is why post on this issue. Because THAT galls  me no end. They hate us. They revile us. They despise us. The impression I get is they   think we are weak, we are communists, effete gay weirdos losers  they can just...ignore. You can't get that across on the Internet, just how arrogant they act as a group. I know they are individuals, but they sure don't act that way.


----------



## TT16 (Aug 9, 2009)

#105 SW2SILVER
*I hope you are old and won't have to experience to much of the future. If you are young, the future won't be kind to you.*


An Older and More Diverse Nation by Midcentury
     The nation will be more racially and ethnically diverse, as well as much older, by midcentury, according to projections released today by the U.S. Census Bureau.

     Minorities, now roughly one-third of the U.S. population, are expected to become the majority in 2042, with the nation projected to be 54 percent minority in 2050. By 2023, minorities will comprise more than half of all children.

     In 2030, when all of the baby boomers will be 65 and older, nearly one in five U.S. residents is expected to be 65 and older. This age group is projected to increase to 88.5 million in 2050, more than doubling the number in 2008 (38.7 million).

     Similarly, the 85 and older population is expected to more than triple, from 5.4 million to 19 million between 2008 and 2050.

     By 2050, the minority population &#8212; everyone except for non-Hispanic, single-race whites &#8212; is projected to be 235.7 million out of a total U.S. population of 439 million. The nation is projected to reach the 400 million population milestone in 2039.

     The non-Hispanic, single-race white population is projected to be only slightly larger in 2050 (203.3 million) than in 2008 (199.8 million). In fact, this group is projected to lose population in the 2030s and 2040s and comprise 46 percent of the total population in 2050, down from 66 percent in 2008.

     Meanwhile, the Hispanic population is projected to nearly triple, from 46.7 million to 132.8 million during the 2008-2050 period. Its share of the nation&#8217;s total population is projected to double, from 15 percent to 30 percent. Thus, nearly one in three U.S. residents would be Hispanic.

     The black population is projected to increase from 41.1 million, or 14 percent of the population in 2008, to 65.7 million, or 15 percent in 2050.

     The Asian population is projected to climb from 15.5 million to 40.6 million. Its share of the nation&#8217;s population is expected to rise from 5.1 percent to 9.2 percent.

     Among the remaining race groups, American Indians and Alaska Natives are projected to rise from 4.9 million to 8.6 million (or from 1.6 to 2 percent of the total population). The Native Hawaiian and Other Pacific Islander population is expected to more than double, from 1.1 million to 2.6 million. The number of people who identify themselves as being of two or more races is projected to more than triple, from 5.2 million to 16.2 million.

     Other highlights:

In 2050, the nation&#8217;s population of children is expected to be 62 percent minority, up from 44 percent today. Thirty-nine percent are projected to be Hispanic (up from 22 percent in 2008), and 38 percent are projected to be single-race, non-Hispanic white (down from 56 percent in 2008). 
The percentage of the population in the &#8220;working ages&#8221; of 18 to 64 is projected to decline from 63 percent in 2008 to 57 percent in 2050. 
The working-age population is projected to become more than 50 percent minority in 2039 and be 55 percent minority in 2050 (up from 34 percent in 2008). Also in 2050, it is projected to be more than 30 percent Hispanic (up from 15 percent in 2008), 15 percent black (up from 13 percent in 2008) and 9.6 percent Asian (up from 5.3 percent in 2008). 
Read More.......
US Census Press Releases


----------



## Centrism'sVoice (Aug 9, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> Centrism'sVoice said:
> 
> 
> > You might be confusing separate issues, though. Narcissistic, tribal teenage pricks will always be around - legal or illegal; Latino or not - as long as they don't have parents who give a crap about them and have nothing better to do. Immigration doesn't have much impact on either of those things.
> ...


It's not hard to understand why the children of illegals don't want to be around non-Hispanics, but I doubt it's because they're consciously taught to hate them. In reality, they don't need such lessons. Think about their situation. The parents are scared to death of running into any non-Latino, because they think if they do they'll be fingered for deportation. Kids aren't stupid, so they pick up on this fear. As with most people, it's not a big step for fear to turn into hate. What they need are homes with relatives who are legal residents, and who will give them things to do that literally keep them off the streets.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 9, 2009)

Centrism'sVoice said:


> It's not hard to understand why the children of illegals don't want to be around non-Hispanics, but I doubt it's because they're consciously taught to hate them. In reality, they don't need such lessons. Think about their situation. The parents are scared to death of running into any non-Latino, because they think if they do they'll be fingered for deportation. Kids aren't stupid, so they pick up on this fear. As with most people, it's not a big step for fear to turn into hate. What they need are homes with relatives who are legal residents, and who will give them things to do that literally keep them off the streets.



I don't have much pity for people that make poor decisions based on nothing more than a thin  delusion  they didn't think they would get caught. And the fact that they paranoid? That is what a guilty conscious does.  There is a cure for that. Immigrate legally, then they don't have that fear hanging over their heads constantly. But I don't see how that is any one's fault but their own, don't you? Their children, well, I can feel some empathy for. They are the innocent ones caught up in this tug of war between  American Culture and their parent's culpability ignoring international immigration  law. Who is the bad guy here? I think Illegal aliens are. Those "poor" people sneak in America are responsible for dragging their own children into this, as if these kids were hedges or a shield against the law or fairness. What kind of person does THAT to their own flesh and blood?  To be honest, the children of illegals might as well be in Mexico with their own, and stop playing games HERE. It might be better for us all.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 9, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> Centrism'sVoice said:
> 
> 
> > It's not hard to understand why the children of illegals don't want to be around non-Hispanics, but I doubt it's because they're consciously taught to hate them. In reality, they don't need such lessons. Think about their situation. The parents are scared to death of running into any non-Latino, because they think if they do they'll be fingered for deportation. Kids aren't stupid, so they pick up on this fear. As with most people, it's not a big step for fear to turn into hate. What they need are homes with relatives who are legal residents, and who will give them things to do that literally keep them off the streets.
> ...



Get off the high horse, our government doesnt follow its own laws.


----------



## Centrism'sVoice (Aug 9, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> I don't have much pity for people that make poor decisions based on nothing more than a thin  delusion  they didn't think they would get caught. And the fact that they paranoid? That is what a guilty conscious does.  There is a cure for that. Immigrate legally, then they don't have that fear hanging over their heads constantly. But I don't see how that is any one's fault but their own, don't you?


No argument here. 





> Their children, well, I can feel some empathy for. They are the innocent ones caught up in this tug of war between  American Culture and their parent's culpability ignoring international immigration  law. Who is the bad guy here? I think Illegal aliens are.


I agree with that, too. Unfortunately it doesn't change the fact that the kids are here - which is why I suggested moving them to live with legal relatives.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 10, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



So now you admit she _was_ Mexican. Make up your mind!


----------



## mystic (Aug 10, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> I started this board.  Like over  week ago. A couple of "Mexican American" children  (dressed in gang garb, no less) questioned  my presence in THEIR neighborhood. Think about that: I have been in their "hood" before they were f*cking born. Their inherent racism, and the fact they stereotyped me, implies so much, it is mind boggling. THAT, was my point. I don't mind living with Hispanic Latino Illegal aliens. It might have been a beautiful experience, until I realized what a bunch of narcissistic tribal territorial hypocrites they really are. THAT was my subtle point. They hate us. i don't feel much love for them as a result.   Now, I don't care what idiots neg rep me. If YOU don't live with these jersk, shut up and try it. You won't like it either. The fact remains, and it stays. None of you Pollyannas can make it go away. Notice, we don't get too many Hispanic Illegal aliens posting on this board? They don't care about common consensus or common sense, for that matter. Neg rep away, I  will still be here in the morning, as long as  these pricks are here and they haven't killed me yet.



I think your experience has more to do with wanna be gangbangers then immigration, illegal or otherwise. Race might have been a factor to those children, but don't paint the whole Hispanic community with their brush. Gang culture results in this kind of attitude/action. I think you would get the same attitude from any teenage punks with this kind of warped moral background. White, black, hispanic or asian.

Regarding the learning of English by immigrants, I love immigration and immigrants, they're part of the reason this country has become so great. With that said, it is one of my pet peeves when immigrants don't feel as though they need to learn English. My own grandparents are guilty of this. 
Because of my job (and location), I get many who come into my office and feel as though _I_ should speak_ Spanish_. But I felt this way before I had this job and I'll tell you why. Learning the host country's language is paramount for assimilation into the mainstream which is very important for cohesiveness in a country that does not share race, ethnicity or religion. Language is really the only remaining common thread in the woven fabric that makes us a nation. Our common laws and ideals can make us a country, but they are not what a nation is defined as. We have so much division already, I feel it is very important to hold on to the unifying characteristic of language.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 10, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> Notice, we don't get too many Hispanic Illegal aliens posting on this board?




Eso es porque no pueden leer o escribir Inglés. Que apenas pueden hablar.

Translation:


That's because they can't read or write English. They can barely speak it.


----------



## TT16 (Aug 10, 2009)

The Facts: 1st generation-Spanish   2nd generation-English and Spanish   3rd generation-English


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 14, 2009)

TT16 said:


> The Facts: 1st generation-Spanish   2nd generation-English and Spanish   3rd generation-English



That explains the exponential growth in the Spanish speaking media. All those fine folks I see jabbering away in Espanol in Wal-Mart, they will all switch to Anglo by 2020? Like they are on a time table, like the media switched from analog to digital?  Actually, I see that they are doing just the opposite. Because, they don't have to. They call that, "diversity" nowadays. I need a f*cking Spanish-English interpreter to tell my neighbor to stop filling the dumpster up ever two days with construction debris, human remains or animal parts, they are that god damned ignorant of American culture. Sorry to tell you, but, they actual need to be FORCED to used common sense. And they NEED to be forced to acclimate, like child that won't eat their broccoli. They hate it and they won't do it otherwise.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 15, 2009)

In the last 15 years, I have noticed how pronounced the numbers of panhandlers and homeless people  have become. The numbers of these people has increased  to the point it is hard to ignore them. But,  the odd thing about that: so to has the number of illegal aliens risen along with the dispossessed homeless American poor. Coincidence? It&#8217;s odd, to see homeless Americans, holding signs begging for work/food near areas so overcrowded with illegal aliens. The obvious disparity in that is so obvious, it makes me wonder. We have our own poor, destitute in need of assistance. We have our own home grown American criminals, too. Why, on God&#8217;s green earth, do some of you feel the need to import more poverty and crime to add to this mess?  Why give Illegals sanctuary to &#8220;illegal aliens&#8221;? WHY? They contribute nothing positive in my opinion, but they sure as hell add to our problems. Most Mexican &#8220;immigrants&#8221; are not fleeing oppression, or death squads. They sneak in, simply because they can. There really isn&#8217;t much more to the issue to than that. And when the times get tough, they bail like rats leaving a sinking ship. THAT isn&#8217;t immigration, that is chaotic trespassing . I boggles my mind, why some of these nice folks that support illegal aliens don&#8217;t seem to   grasp that. No, they put those PC blinkers on, and curse the darkness.  I am the candle, that little glimmer of honesty and truth  in the darkness.  Do you folks care about ALL the poor, or do you pick and choose what issue or what group deserves empathy based on some groupthink conformity? What do you base your viewpoint on? Let me tell you, we poor Americans are here, don't ignore us. Don't sell us out for cheap and fleeting profit.


----------



## Agnapostate (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## JBeukema (Aug 16, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


>


Why are the tineye results all from sock oose and icanhazcheeseburger?


----------



## editec (Aug 16, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> I am an Anglo, American born. In a area almost a thousand miles from the border.I have owned a home for over 15 years in an area the has become, mostly "Hispanic". I can't tell Illegal from legal anymore. I was a block from my HOME, and a Hispanic kid dressed like a gang banger said: YOU ARE IN THE WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD! My question is, What does that mean? Agnost, yer pretty damned smart. Tell me, what did I do that was WRONG? Besides just being Anglo and existing among the holier-than thou Hispanics? Don't ask me what I did, because, it doesn't matter. Nothing Anglos do seems to matter, either way.


 
It would certainly piss this not-so-very-liberal liberal off if that happened to me, too.

Of course I'm not an Anglo, I'm an American, so perhaps that makes a difference, too.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 16, 2009)

Race seems to be the litmus test nowadays, if you are Anglo, you are stereotyped as the villain. It seems that careful scrutiny is given to any Anglo that objects to illegal aliens, but that same moral scrutiny isn't applied to Hispanics that "immigrate" without bothering to ask us "Americans"  permission. Oh, I'm an Anglo, alright. My wonderful illegal alien Hispanic Mexican neighbors won't let me forget it, either. THAT was my point, bubba. Of course, you knew that, right?


----------



## roomy (Aug 17, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


>



Liar

Nonce

Pendejo


----------



## Agnapostate (Aug 17, 2009)

Get your dumb, dinky ass the fuck out of this thread, rheumatoid. We understand that stanozolol has some quirky side effects that leave you a little more retarded than usual, but you still need to beat it, punk ass.


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 21, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> Get your dumb, dinky ass the fuck out of this thread, rheumatoid. We understand that stanozolol has some quirky side effects that leave you a little more retarded than usual, but you still need to beat it, punk ass.



So. Is this the best way to deal with opinions you don't agree with? Is this why you have been banned of the USMB likke, twice?  The only thing you are concerned with is your own ego, not much else. I might also have something to do with you being a self righteous prig, to boot. Did I spell anything wrong? Likke. With 2 k's. A humble person knose theire limitasions. Gotta love spell check, sweetheart. I don't, but... To bad they don't have a function called "fact check" so you could discover what a freekin presumptuous pompous creep you sound like. Like that siggy of yours, What the hell do you know about poverty? WHAT?


----------



## SW2SILVER (Aug 27, 2009)

Agnost is to busy being a petty prissy prig worried about naintaining his rep points than reality. "M" goes in maintained, ya, got it. So? Illegals are still killing me, and THAT is OK with figgots like you?  Sorry, I misspelled that,  sorry. I sincerely apologize  if I contradict your effete elitist standards , I do  so, so apologize.  Yes, the cake is a lie,  alright, as are most of your sorry- sorry -sorry- sorry -sorry-  posts. Sorry. All those illegal aliens, so little excuses. They are sorry, too. They never meant to make such a ruckus, it seems we just have standards and they...don't. Sorry we noticed! They may be just   opertunistic swine, but you still defend them, Little Lord Fauntlaroy. I asked a perfectly valid question, do homework and go back to post  1 on this thread, and get back to me AFTER you read it. You moron. Sorry. I hate judgmental  jerks parading around as &#8230;YOU. Whatever the hell that is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2009)

Karl_Hungus said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Heavens, pubs will do anything for a vote!

One out of every two folks in 1775 in the British colonies spoke another language than English as their first language.

We have always been multi-lingual, particularly in Texas, where many whites have spoken Spanish for generations when many of our ancestors came as illegals across the Sabine and Red rivers into Mexican Texas.

There is no problem for 90% of Americans about this issue.  Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



Like the small number who did that are as representative of the whole as do the freaks under the KKK sheets represent white America.  Come on, you can do better than that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2009)

SW2SILVER said:


> Agnost is to busy being a petty prissy prig worried about naintaining his rep points than reality. "M" goes in maintained, ya, got it. So? Illegals are still killing me, and THAT is OK with figgots like you?  Sorry, I misspelled that,  sorry. I sincerely apologize  if I contradict your effete elitist standards , I do  so, so apologize.  Yes, the cake is a lie,  alright, as are most of your sorry- sorry -sorry- sorry -sorry-  posts. Sorry. All those illegal aliens, so little excuses. They are sorry, too. They never meant to make such a ruckus, it seems we just have standards and they...don't. Sorry we noticed! They may be just   opertunistic swine, but you still defend them, Little Lord Fauntlaroy. I asked a perfectly valid question, do homework and go back to post  1 on this thread, and get back to me AFTER you read it. You moron. Sorry. I hate judgmental  jerks parading around as YOU. Whatever the hell that is.



Have you been injecting massive doses of steroids, Silver?  Wow!


----------



## SW2SILVER (Sep 20, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > Agnost is to busy being a petty prissy prig worried about naintaining his rep points than reality. "M" goes in maintained, ya, got it. So? Illegals are still killing me, and THAT is OK with figgots like you?  Sorry, I misspelled that,  sorry. I sincerely apologize  if I contradict your effete elitist standards , I do  so, so apologize.  Yes, the cake is a lie,  alright, as are most of your sorry- sorry -sorry- sorry -sorry-  posts. Sorry. All those illegal aliens, so little excuses. They are sorry, too. They never meant to make such a ruckus, it seems we just have standards and they...don't. Sorry we noticed! They may be just   opertunistic swine, but you still defend them, Little Lord Fauntlaroy. I asked a perfectly valid question, do homework and go back to post  1 on this thread, and get back to me AFTER you read it. You moron. Sorry. I hate judgmental  jerks parading around as YOU. Whatever the hell that is.
> ...



Dude, just ignore me, yer better off sounding like a pretentious prick than acting like desparate attention starved jerk. Did I sprelll taht wrihgt?


----------

